# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  normalità economica

## cinzia2642

buonasera,
a me è capitato  in uno studio di settore che gli indici di coerenza sono  tutti coerenti, ma che poi nella normalità economica c'è l'indice del valore aggiunto per addetto, non coerente, e quindi diventa non congruo tutto lo studio di settore.
Ma che cavolo di ragionamento fa il programma ?
c'è qualcuno che può darmi un suggerimento ?
grazie

----------


## Robi

Fa la differenza tra il valore medio di riferimento del settore e quello calcolato per l'azienda e lo moltiplica per 1.000 (ad esempio 13.05 - 11.61= 1.44 *1000 = 1440 euro), il valore cos&#236; ottenuto si va ad aggiungere al ricavo puntuale. Dopo di ch&#232;: ricavo puntuale + incremento dovuto alla normalit&#224; economica - ricavo dichiarato = adeguamento richiesto.
Hai ragione non c'&#232; logica.
Nel comunicato stampa dell'Ade del 09/06/07 sul rinvio al 09/07/07 del versamento dovuto dai soggetti agli studi di settore si dice: 
"...E cio' tenuto anche conto che la prossima settimana sara' emanata una circolare dell'Agenzia delle Entrate che individuera' ulteriori criteri di marginalita' economica accanto a specifiche condizioni di esercizio dell'attivita' economica per le quali possono essere neutralizzati gli effetti degli indicatori di normalita' introdotti con l'ultima finanziaria."
Quale possa essere la portata di tale periodo non lo so, non ci resta che aspettare....impazienti. 
Saluti.
Roberto

----------


## cinzia2642

grazie,
adesso ho capito almeno il calcolo.
ma gli indici di cui parli dove si trovano ?
ogni settore ha i propri ma possiamo conoscerli ?
saluti.

----------


## Robi

Gli indici di normalità sono suddivisi in categoria, a seconda si tratti di reddito d'impresa, lavoro autonomo o contribuenti in annotazione separata.
Quello che variano sono i valori medi del settore di riferimento e purtroppo quali siano i valori medi di riferimento li conosci solo se Gerico te li fa vedere, e se li mostra significa che non sei congrua!!!
Ad esempio gli indici per il reddito d'impresa sono: 
1) rapporto tra costi di disponibilità dei beni mobili strumentali e valore degli stessi;
2) rotazione del magazzino o durata delle scorte;
3) valore aggiunto per addetto;
4) redditività dei beni mobili strumentali.
Se vuoi sapere quali rapporti scaturiscono gli indici di cui sopra, sarebbe prolisso riportarli nel forum, quindi dovresti leggere la circolare 31/E del 22/05/07. Cmq se vuoi il consiglio di uno che l'ha letta, poco importa sapere come sono fatti, fatto sta che sono costruiti in maniera circolare, per uno che scende sotto la media, un altro sale e quindi il livello di reddito da congruità non varia di tanto. 
Insomma il senso di questi indici è che viene penalizzato chi sta sotto la media del settore di riferimento.
Confido di essere stato chiaro, avessi qualche altro dubbio, ci sono  :Wink:  
Saluti.

----------

